# Colors in the sky:PICS:



## DMJ (Sep 22, 2005)

Well I was chillin at home today at about 7 or 7:30pm maybe 8pm and I get a phone call from a friend to look in the sky and I go out there to find streaks of colorful lights and I think to my self at first site "Holy **** ******** **** ***** what the *** is that?!?!" ok enough of that...but here are some pics I manged to snap of it....









P.s I wasnt stoned.....


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 23, 2005)

:shock: omg aliens !!! ... hah jk thats cool/creepy


----------



## Andrew (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks photoshopped to me. :wink:

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## DMJ (Sep 23, 2005)

Psssh I have no need to lie and I can promise you these are *NOT* photoshopped at all. If they report it or say something I'll keep ya posted though.


----------



## Ian (Sep 23, 2005)

tsk tsk dave, next you will claim you found a black mantis, lol. Na, that is wierd. Vapour trails maybe?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ (Sep 23, 2005)

UPDATE: I FOUND A BLACK MANTIS!!! LOL jk...


----------



## DMJ (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok REAL Update: Heres the story of what it was http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/5009965/detail.html


----------



## Samzo (Sep 23, 2005)

thats pretty cool


----------

